# net.inet.tcp.recvbuf_inc removed?



## kalleboy (Oct 17, 2021)

Hi there.

Under FreeBSD 13, the command "sysctl net.inet.tcp.sendbuf_inc" replies as;

`net.inet.tcp.sendbuf_inc: 8192`

However, "sysctl net.inet.tcp.recvbuf_inc" says;

`sysctl: unknown oid 'net.inet.tcp.recvbuf_inc'`

Any idea why it doesn't exist? Is such parameter removed in FreeBSD 13? If so, why only *recv? 

Thanks.


----------



## kalleboy (Oct 25, 2021)

Any idea?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2021)

kalleboy said:


> Is such parameter removed in FreeBSD 13?


Looks that way.



> If so, why only *recv?


Good question, no idea. Might want to ask the developers on the mailing lists, freebsd-net@ is probably the most appropriate place to ask.


----------



## covacat (Oct 26, 2021)

looks like it grows by a half of current value until recvbuf_max (grows by 50%)


----------



## SirDice (Oct 26, 2021)

I only found a really old commit from 2007 that references that sysctl. But that was a commit to _add_ them. Haven't found anything in the git logs that mentions removing it.


----------



## kalleboy (Oct 26, 2021)

Weird.


----------



## bgdnlp (Jul 28, 2022)

This is the commit that removed it: https://cgit.freebsd.org/src/commit/?id=560c058683bd65b7c2dde1d918b831bca3ee85ef

Replying here because this is the top (and only significant) result on Google.


----------

